# Those little planes



## happy1 (Jun 28, 2014)

Those little planes that I see where do I get them. 
Paul


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 28, 2014)

If you're referring to the aircraft icons in some of the member's sigs, those are awards given to them for winning 1st, 2nd or 3rd place in the forum's group model builds.


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 28, 2014)

Thanks for answering that Dave. It had the makings for another notorious thread.

Geo


----------



## Wurger (Jun 28, 2014)

GrauGeist said:


> If you're referring to the aircraft icons in some of the member's sigs, those are awards given to them for winning 1st, 2nd or 3rd place in the forum's group model builds.



Or just for participation in a GB project. It would be fine if your model was finished at 75% or more.


----------



## N4521U (Jun 28, 2014)

Wurger said:


> Or just for participation in a GB project. It would be fine if your model was finished at 75% or more.



I'd have a couple more if That was the case.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 28, 2014)

And Jan would have 637 ............................


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 28, 2014)




----------



## Geedee (Jun 28, 2014)

I'm going to have to get a second monitor if you guys keep winning awards...one for the reply and one for the 'planes ! 

Actually, we should pretty much all have an invisible one for our participation in the 'pictures for a color model thread !

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 28, 2014)

We might need to move to small medals or ribbons of some type. Shame, because I really like them!


----------



## Njaco (Jun 28, 2014)

I have too many already.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 28, 2014)

fubar57 said:


> Thanks for answering that Dave. It had the makings for another notorious thread.
> 
> Geo



I was thinking the same thing George....


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 29, 2014)

As in, like, the nearest drug store....like?
....or with your cereal?


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 29, 2014)

fubar57 said:


> Thanks for answering that Dave. It had the makings for another notorious thread.
> 
> Geo


Yep...had to nip that one in the bud...right quick 



Wurger said:


> Or just for participation in a GB project. It would be fine if your model was finished at 75% or more.


Well...I still have my unfinished Bf109 from the 1st ever forum group build still sitting on the bench...one of these days, I will finish it, oh yes I shall...


----------



## Airframes (Jun 29, 2014)

Dave, your nose has grown again .....................


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 29, 2014)

Seriously, Terry...that Bf109 is still sitting on my desk, perhaps about 15% assembled...

I will provide a photo of it if you don't believe me.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 29, 2014)

...of your nose growing?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 29, 2014)

Please.


----------

